
Don’t use that open API — it could be a trap — Tech News and Analysis - rlalwani
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/dont-use-that-open-api-it-could-be-a-trap/
======
rlalwani
I am increasingly wary of so called platforms and APIs. Even big companies
like Amazon jerk developers around. E.g. Amazon APIs cannot be used on mobile
devices - for no apparent good reason.

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-
apps-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-apps-that-
use-its-data/)

